# Red-tailed black shark and rainbow shark?



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Red-tailed black shark and rainbow shark, are they different? I'm mixed up! Please help me! Thanks


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

RTS = Epalzeorhynchus bicolor (aka Labeo bicolor)
Rainbow = Epalzeorhynchus frenatus (aka Labeo frenatus)


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

They are simialr in termperment and size.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

How about coloration? Hmm.. Ok, I'll try look up myself. Thanks!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

red-tailed sharks have red tails, rainbows have red tails and fins. not sure why they are "rainbow" sharks, maybe red finned sharks would be more appropriate.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

OK, thanks! Hmm... taht's gonna be so confusing!


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

Max, I saw pics of your fish in another post. Looks like you have one of each.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, there must be mistake when I purchased them. Maybe I and the guy at the petshop both thought that they were red-tailed black sharks. Hmmm that accounted for the fact that the 'chief' raibow shark doesn't chase others, which I supposed to be raibows!  
Thanks!


----------

